

List Of Top Domain Name Registrars - Collegefallout
http://www.collegefallout.com/list-of-top-10-domain-name-registrars/

======
brianwillis
This is a pretty low quality piece of writing.

I don't really object to you posting this to HN as it is on-topic, and I can
understand that you want to promote your blog. In saying that, posts with
unsubstantiated claims ("...most webmasters and bloggers prefer to pay via
Paypal") and spelling mistakes ("Namecheap is a great place to buy domani
names") aren't really well received by this community.

~~~
Collegefallout
Very sorry about it. Although I have made the necessary corrections. Next
time, I will double check the quality of content I submit.

------
asdfor
I was expecting to see a list of registars based on how many domains they
handle, but thats not the case. On top of that you dont point either based on
what criteria you sort these registars as the top ones. Like brianwillis
points, its just a low quality article with biased sorting (i guess its not
random that the first registar on your list has an affilate link huh ?)

~~~
Collegefallout
I agree. I should have set down a criteria for ranking the domain name
registrars. And as far as the affiliate link is concerned, it is there becuase
it pays well.

However, I will be careful of the content quality henceforth. Thanks for your
frank feedback! :)

~~~
asdfor
I don't have a problem when an uses there affiliate link, it is more than
welcome for the author to be rewarded.I think it would be better if you
informed the users when you use affiliate links, it would definately boost
there credibility of your articles.

~~~
Collegefallout
Hi! Following your appraisal of the post. I have gone on to edit the complete
article and made it news-worthy. Please do go through it and let me know.

Regards.

